# Energizer Recharge 2300mAh AA - New?



## Robin24k (Oct 13, 2010)

Simply put, I got a 4-pack of these new Energizer Recharge batteries because of a coupon I had, and they were almost free.

Click here for a pic of the packaging.

Does anyone what type these are? I think they are just a repackage of the previous 2300mAh cells, as they claim to "retain more charge at 12 months vs. Energizer AA 2450 mAh". The metal on the top and bottom are identical to the Eneloop and they are Made in Japan, but the tops are a dark green.

How do they compare to the Eneloop? Are they the Sanyo 2300 mAh batteries from many years ago? Are they low self-discharge? They definately seem to hint at it, but without using those exact words...


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 13, 2010)

If Japanese made and HR stamped- Sanyo made


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think these have been out for a while. The "2300mAh" is believed to be part of Energizer's attempt to steer away from their 2500mAh disaster.

I'm pretty sure there are a few threads about them, or they are at least mentioned in some threads. You might attempt a search. And, as far as I know, they are just "standard" NiMH cells.

Dave


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 13, 2010)

No HR stamps, which the Eneloops don't have either.

I've tried a search, and it didn't turn up much info. I guess these are just your average NiMH rechargeables?


----------



## LilKevin715 (Oct 14, 2010)

These newer cells were discussed here briefly (scroll down to post #52). I bought a package and during my ~6 months of use they don't self-discharge nearly as much as regular nimh cells. I don't have any test results to backup my claim but they do appear to be LSD cells.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool, I've dispatched six of my Duraloops to my label maker after I caught an early alkaline leak, so it looks like these new 2300's are going to be for my E2L AA.

Out of the package, they came in at 1.30V, and the manufacture date on them said April 2010. Seems pretty good.


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 15, 2010)

LilKevin715 said:


> These newer cells were discussed here briefly (scroll down to post #52). I bought a package and during my ~6 months of use they don't self-discharge nearly as much as regular nimh cells. I don't have any test results to backup my claim but they do appear to be LSD cells.



I don't think they are likely LSD cells. What you are probably experiencing is simply the lower self discharge rate of lower capacity NiMH's. If they still made 2000mAh cells, they would self discharge even less.

The 2500-2700mAh craze seems to be on the downswing. Except for some applications, such as use at low to intermediate current levels, where the device is used immediately, they just have too many drawbacks, due to compromises in their construction.

Dave


----------



## curtispdx (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought some at my local Target store a while ago and am very pleased with them. I might even like them better than my Eneloops.


----------



## KentS (Oct 15, 2010)

Click here for a pic of the packaging.
OMG now there is an Energizer rabbit too!


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 15, 2010)

Aaah, you're from Sweden. Here in the US, we're used to seeing the Energizer bunny because it's trademarked, so Duracell can't use theirs.


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been doing my own self-discharge test on these Energizer 2300's and they are still at 100% after almost 26 weeks. So for me, even though they aren't labeled as lsd's, they sure are acting like them and I wouldn't hesitate to buy more of them.


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 15, 2010)

How are you administering the discharge test, fish? I don't know of _any _type of cell that holds 100% after 26 weeks! Even Li-Ion will loose a percent or two after that long.

Dave


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 15, 2010)

I have some of the old 2300s, they are good cells and typically don't self discharge fast. I find I do have to recharge them about twice a year in stuff they are "parked" in so they are suitable for stuff you go through batteries once a month easily. I figure unless they are priced considerably lower than LSD nimh the 10-20% additional capacity won't be worth it to most of us, especially with the promise of 2500mah LSD AAs around the corner....


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 16, 2010)

45/70 said:


> How are you administering the discharge test, fish? I don't know of _any _type of cell that holds 100% after 26 weeks! Even Li-Ion will loose a percent or two after that long.





45/70 said:


> Dave


 

Aloha Dave! When I bought the 4pk Energizer 2300's back on 4-9-2010, I first did a full discharge, then a break-in and then once a week I check it with my ZTS MBT-1. But actually, 1 out of the 4 cells started dropping to 80% charge about a month ago but then the next week it would show 100%. :thinking: But 3 out of 4 still at 100% after almost 26 weeks ain't too shabby for non-lsd batteries. :twothumbs

I have also been doing the same test with several other batteries like the original eneloops (100% after 25 weeks) new eneloops (just started), duraloops (100% after 24 weeks), rayovacs (100% for first 17 weeks then 80% over the last 7 weeks), powerex 2700’s (100% after 27 weeks), and the new appleloops (just started).

The eneloops/duraloops are expected to hold a charge but I'm very impressed with the Powerex 2700's and the Energizer 2300's for holding at 100% for that long even though they are not lsd batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 16, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Aloha Dave! When I bought the 4pk Energizer 2300's back on 4-9-2010, I first did a full discharge, then a break-in and then once a week I check it with my ZTS MBT-1. But actually, 1 out of the 4 cells started dropping to 80% charge about a month ago but then the next week it would show 100%. :thinking: But 3 out of 4 still at 100% after almost 26 weeks ain't too shabby for non-lsd batteries. :twothumbs
> 
> I have also been doing the same test with several other batteries like the original eneloops (100% after 25 weeks) new eneloops (just started), duraloops (100% after 24 weeks), rayovacs (100% fir first 17 weeks then 80% over the last 7 weeks), powerex 2700’s (100% after 27 weeks), and the new appleloops (just started).
> 
> The eneloops/duraloops are expected to hold a charge but I'm very impressed with the Powerex 2700's and the Energizer 2300's for holding at 100% for that long even though they are not lsd batteries. :thumbsup:



unless the ZTS completely discharges the batteries and recharges it there is no way it can tell how much capacity they have, or have lost... period.


----------



## jruser (Oct 16, 2010)

I was about to ask the same thing. I saw these at Sam's Club and hadn't seen them before. They still had the old Energizer NiMH batteries in a bundle with a charger, but just for batteries all they had was the new kind.

The writing on the box implies LSD since it says that it retains charge after 12 months, but they do not say pre-charged on them anywhere. Regardless, it would take some awesome test results for me to even consider a purchase after the years of bad cells they sold. I tested tons of bad cells of theirs ranging from 2350mah - 2650mah.


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 16, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> unless the ZTS completely discharges the batteries and recharges it there is no way it can tell how much capacity they have, or have lost... period.


 
So are you saying that the ZTS battery testers are not doing what they are supposed to be doing? If so I guess I wasted a bunch of my time and money.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 16, 2010)

jruser said:


> I was about to ask the same thing. I saw these at Sam's Club and hadn't seen them before. They still had the old Energizer NiMH batteries in a bundle with a charger, but just for batteries all they had was the new kind.
> 
> The writing on the box implies LSD since it says that it retains charge after 12 months, but they do not say pre-charged on them anywhere. Regardless, it would take some awesome test results for me to even consider a purchase after the years of bad cells they sold. I tested tons of bad cells of theirs ranging from 2350mah - 2650mah.



It is like the writing claiming "lasts as long" etc. Energizer probably has the most income from primary batteries than any of the main battery manufacturers so it is quite possible their resistance to embrace outright LSD cells is that they do not wish to compete with themselves. I figure when someone is "allowed" to make lithium primaries other than energizer here in the states then maybe they will finally start selling energiloops or whatever.


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 16, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> So are you saying that the ZTS battery testers are not doing what they are supposed to be doing? If so I guess I wasted a bunch of my time and money.


A ZTS will give you a fairly good indication for CR123A and alkaline cells, but it is not possible for any battery tester to give a good state of charge indication for NiMH cells. Their electrical characteristics make that impossible.

The way to use a ZTS is as a quick tester for unknown batteries to sort good from bad. But if you want to do actual state of charge measurement on NiMH batteries you have to discharge them in something like the C9000. There is no other way.


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 16, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> Aloha Dave!



Oh Hi Ya! as well say here in Ohio, fish.....

I was wondering if you were determining the cell's capacity with something like the ZTS. As Lynx and Mr H said, they really aren't very accurate for testing NiMH and NiCd cells. For what they are, they're one of the best though. I have a similar device to the ZTS, and it gives a general approximation, but that's about it.

It could be that these new Energizer cells _are_ some sort of LSD variety, I guess. From the bit I've read about them though, I just figured they were a slightly less capacity regular NiMH cell. If they are, it would relieve some of the problems associated with the Energizer 2500's et al, since lower capacity NiMH cells do not have as high a rate of self discharge etc.



jruser said:


> The writing on the box implies LSD since it says that it retains charge after 12 months, but they do not say pre-charged on them anywhere. Regardless, it would take some awesome test results for me to even consider a purchase after the years of bad cells they sold. I tested tons of bad cells of theirs ranging from 2350mah - 2650mah.



Yeah, as I said above, it could be they are some sort of LSD cell. I'm with you on their previous high cap cells though, and yes, I'd have to hear quite a few really good reviews of these before I tried any.

Dave


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 16, 2010)

45/70 said:


> Oh Hi Ya! as well say here in Ohio, fish.....
> 
> I was wondering if you were determining the cell's capacity with something like the ZTS. As Lynx and Mr H said, they really aren't very accurate for testing NiMH and NiCd cells. For what they are, they're one of the best though. I have a similar device to the ZTS, and it gives a general approximation, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


 
I basically started this just to give me something else to do. I spend ALOT of time at home (sole caregiver to my father with parkinsons) so anything that keeps me busy, even if for a short time, is a good thing for me.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 16, 2010)

45/70 said:


> As Lynx and Mr H said, they really aren't very accurate for testing NiMH and NiCd cells. For what they are, they're one of the best though. I have a similar device to the ZTS, and it gives a general approximation, but that's about it.



I have found that if you check nimh hot off the charger, a day later, and after you run known current draw off the batteries for a time you can measure the voltage and get an "estimate" of the charge left on cells.. typically 1.2v or less is pretty drained.... 1.28-1.32 is 1/3-2/3 full approx and 1.35-1.4+ is full. LSD cells tend to stay around 1.33v+ for a long time after charging. Once you have a clue what voltage the type/brand of cell is at different state of charges you can tell when you need to charge them or not.


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is some continuous current discharge data from the Energizer 2300 mAh cells compared to the "Gen 1" white label Eneloops. Both cells were tested within a week of being purchased new.







And here is a Ragone Plot comparison showing the Energizer 2300 cells along with Eneloops (Gen 1 white label), Sanyo 2500, Sanyo 2700, PowerGenix NiZn, Elite 1700 and Imedion 2400:






These Energizer 2300 seem to perform similar to, but not quite as good as, the Imedion 2400 cells. A similar comparison between the Imedion 2400 and Eneloops (1A-5A only) is shown here.

Quite frankly, there doesn't seem to be anything special about these Energizer 2300 cells that I can see, at least with respect to discharge performance. No comments from me on the cycle life or alleged low self-discharge characteristics.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## LetThereBeLite (Oct 28, 2010)

I was just at Wal-Mart this afternoon and stumbled upon these. 

They are eneloops. I am certain of it. They have the very distinguishable square-ish heads of eneloops and they're made in Japan. They're just like Duraloops, except they're Enegizer-loops. As for the 2300mah rating, it's probably just Energize overstating the 2000mah rating of standard eneloops. 

I'm 99.9% sure these Energizers I saw today were re-branded eneloops, just like Duraloops.



Robin24k said:


> Simply put, I got a 4-pack of these new Energizer Recharge batteries because of a coupon I had, and they were almost free.
> 
> Click here for a pic of the packaging.
> 
> ...


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 29, 2010)

LetThereBeLite said:


> I was just at Wal-Mart this afternoon and stumbled upon these.
> 
> They are eneloops. I am certain of it. They have the very distinguishable square-ish heads of eneloops and they're made in Japan. They're just like Duraloops, except they're Enegizer-loops. As for the 2300mah rating, it's probably just Energize overstating the 2000mah rating of standard eneloops.
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure these Energizers I saw today were re-branded eneloops, just like Duraloops.



LTBL,

The discharge curves shown in my previous post in this thread are from Energizer 2300 purchased at Target in the last month and made in Japan. You will notice that the Energizer 2300 cells have a very different performance profile compared to the Eneloops.

Unless the ones you found at Wal-Mart are different from the ones I tested above, I am afraid that they are definitely not rebranded Eneloops. 

Besides, there is no way that Energizer could get away with labeling a 2000 mAh cell as a 2300 mAh cell. Duracell, Sanyo, Rayovac and others would slap them a lawsuit faster than you can say "Still going...."

Cheers,
BG


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this thread. From BG's tests, it does appear that these cells are at least decent. It still remains to be seen how their long term storage and performance hold up.

I find it hard to believe that Energizer would actually come up with a quality NiMH cell. Then again, sooner or later they're going to have to. I just figured it'd be later, considering the 2500mAh fiasco. If these cells are as good as they look, it's going to hurt their alkaline sales, to some degree.

Dave


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 29, 2010)

45/70 said:


> I find it hard to believe that Energizer would actually come up with a quality NiMH cell. Then again, sooner or later they're going to have to. I just figured it'd be later, considering the 2500mAh fiasco. If these cells are as good as they look, it's going to hurt their alkaline sales, to some degree.
> 
> Dave


As far as I know, energizer doesn't make its own nimh cells. A lot of them are made by Sanyo who also makes eneloops. I think energizers (and sanyos) biggest goof was the horrible 2500s they made/sold. I would expect non LSD cells to slowly evolve to having less self discharge over time as some of the technology to make LSD cells is incorporated into norm LSD cell manufacturing at the same plant. It is possible they could use nearly the same mechanical parts one day and just pour in different chemicals for each type of cell, maybe budget cells would have cheaper parts and high end cells almost the same parts.


----------



## LetThereBeLite (Oct 29, 2010)

Battery Guy said:


> LTBL,
> 
> Unless the ones you found at Wal-Mart are different from the ones I tested above, I am afraid that they are definitely not rebranded Eneloops.
> 
> ...



BG, can you take a look at your Energizer 2300 and tell me if the pin head is perfectly round or somewhat squarish like the Eneloops. The ones I saw at walmart had the squarish head just like the eneloops. I have never seen non-eneloops batteries with squarish heads.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry for the quality, don't have my digital camera around. They are exactly the same as Eneloops, but if Sanyo does indeed have multiple AA lines, I suspect that it's a common part used in all Sanyo AA NiMH batteries.


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 29, 2010)

LetThereBeLite said:


> BG, can you take a look at your Energizer 2300 and tell me if the pin head is perfectly round or somewhat squarish like the Eneloops. The ones I saw at walmart had the squarish head just like the eneloops. I have never seen non-eneloops batteries with squarish heads.



LTBL

I will take a look, but I won't be able to get back to you on this until Monday. That being said, I am pretty sure that the Energizer 2300 that are made in Japan are Sanyo product, but they are definitely not Eneloops. The positive cover is a simple stamped metal component and I would not be surprised if Sanyo used the same cover across a range of their AA NiMH products.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> As far as I know, energizer doesn't make its own nimh cells. A lot of them are made by Sanyo who also makes eneloops.



Yeah, I'm well aware that Energizer doesn't make their own NiMH cells. They are an alkaline cell manufacturer. That's why I'm surprised that the 2300's being discussed work at all, really.



LetThereBeLite said:


> I have never seen non-eneloops batteries with squarish heads.



I've never seen an eneloop (Duraloop, or whatever) with anything other than a white insert around the positive nipple, either.



Robin24k said:


> They are exactly the same as Eneloops, but if Sanyo does indeed have multiple AA lines, I suspect that it's a common part used in all Sanyo AA NiMH batteries.



They don't look like eneloops to me, for the reason stated above, so you may be right about the parts. I'm not saying they aren't eneloops, just that it seems unlikely.

Dave


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 29, 2010)

45/70 said:


> I'm not saying they aren't eneloops



I am! 

They are almost certainly Sanyo, but definitely not rebranded Eneloops.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## LetThereBeLite (Oct 29, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Sorry for the quality, don't have my digital camera around. They are exactly the same as Eneloops, but if Sanyo does indeed have multiple AA lines, *I suspect that it's a common part used in all Sanyo AA NiMH batteries*.



I thought the squarish pin heads were a hallmark characteristic of eneloops. If there are other batteries made by Sanyo that use these squarish heads, then I guess these Energizers may not be eneloops.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup, I have to agree too, the green top does give it away. I was mostly wondering how it compares to Eneloops, and it seems like they are pretty decent, although not quite as good.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd never even noticed the squarishness.


----------



## Battery Guy (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's photos of the Energizer 2300 and Eneloop cells that I used for my performance tests, the results of which are shown in a previous post in this thread.











The positive terminal of both cells has the "squarish" shape sometimes associated with the Eneloop. However, it is apparent in this case that the shape of the positive terminal does not indicate that the cell is an Eneloop. However, it may be a good indicator of the cell being a Sanyo product.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## 45/70 (Nov 1, 2010)

Battery Guy said:


> The positive terminal of both cells has the "squarish" shape sometimes associated with the Eneloop. However, it is apparent in this case that the shape of the positive terminal does not indicate that the cell is an Eneloop. However, it may be a good indicator of the cell being a Sanyo product.



Not really OT, but having a bit of experience with working with metals in the aircraft industry, I'd guess the "squarish" appearance is a result of the vents being added after the part is stamped, rather than before.

Dave


----------



## B-52 (May 17, 2013)

I have a Set of these Energizers my Self: 

Mine have C1 2-12 U4P printed on the Label Next to wear it says 2300mAh it has in small letters AKKU in green). it also has Maid in Japan / Fabrique au Japan pour Energizer Holdings Inc, St.Louis MO 63141 so would these be made Sanyo or @ there Plant ? MaHa's 2700mAh PowerEX's are made in Japan as Well With similar positive and negative Tail Caps.. Thanks B-52


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 21, 2013)

I know this thread is OLD but it seems everyone was stuck on the positive terminal looking similar to eneloops, did anyone bother turning them over? I have some of these 2300 energizers and of course eneloops & Duraloops and the negative end is COMPLETLY DIFFERENT!

FWIW In all my multi-AA lights, Xbox controllers, handheld walkie and everything else I use eneloops/Duraloops, in my single AA lights I use the energizer 2300's


----------



## moeburn (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello!

I just picked up a set of 4 of these 2300mAh "recharge" energizers, and they are definitely LSDs! They were still at 1.301v right out of the box, yet they clearly have "1-12" stamped on them, which indicates they were charged 20 months before I got them (8-13)! I don't know if they are as good as eneloops or not, but they certainly hold a charge 10x longer than my old 2450's (which are still quality batteries, mind you)! However, Sanyo guarantees at least 1000 charge/discharge cycles, while energizer only guarantees 100-150 on the package these batteries came in. Which makes sense, Energizer wants to you come back to the store for a new pack of rechargeables in a year or two, not a decade.

But the nice thing about these batteries is that I could pick them up at my local grocery store, rather than ordering Eneloops online and waiting for them to be delivered, since I needed them right away.


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 21, 2013)

curtispdx said:


> I bought some at my local Target store a while ago and am very pleased with them. I might even like them better than my Eneloops.



Ive used them...and IMO...they dont even come close to eneloops... (sorry)


----------



## tripplec (Aug 21, 2013)

For some reason this system does not accept the quick reply. 1 out 3 are lost and I have to retype again.

I'll be brief as I hate retyping a post. I've had the Energizers a number of types and they're all duds. The don't hold a charge and die quickly and my son go at set with his own Energizer charge and was not better. Useless totally useless !!!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 21, 2013)

I've used the Japanese made 2300mAh Energizers to good effect in my Marantz RC5000/Pronto LCD remote, my wireless keyboard and mouse, for years before I got into Eneloops and other HSD hi-cap types.

The 2300s from Japan work very well for my 'low drain' needs and the AAs are still going strong after a good four-five years. I had to trash my older AAAs a few months back, but these things have definite lifespans, so I'm not complaining.

My thought is is that if you need some rechargeable batteries quickly and you can't find Duraloops, you can't really go wrong with the mirrored 2300s. 

Chris


----------



## tripplec (Aug 21, 2013)

Well after three 4 -packs over years all bad. I wouldn't pay $5 or less for them. Pure Junk garbage sold here in Canada anyway.


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been using these for the past two years and they work great in all of the lights I have put them in. They are definitely LSD cells. They can be in some of my lights for months before I have to recharge them. I probably have about 20 or so of them!


----------



## IonicBond (Aug 26, 2013)

I think Chris describes it best as the "mirrored" chrome 2300's. There are still a bunch of decade old new-old stock crap "dull silver" ones hanging on the racks in some local outlets with crappy chargers to match that can leave a bad impression on the consumer that isn't aware of the mirrored silver ones.

I've found them to be ok for the most part, especially when charged in a decent charger. Seems to be a problem these days - you can't seem to get both qualities off the rack - it's one or the other.


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 27, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> I have been using these for the past two years and they work great in all of the lights I have put them in. They are definitely LSD cells. They can be in some of my lights for months before I have to recharge them. I probably have about 20 or so of them!



Yes, I am talking about the green/silver ones labeled "Recharge." I actually have some of the old versions and most were not so good. I even had some of the infamously bad 2500 mAh versions! :ironic:


----------

